# Looking for skinny spanish blank



## PELIKAN (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone know what rod blank is the One Armed Bandit rod? Or a blank 9.6-10.6 that has similar very thin butt diameter and action?

Gotta build a xmas present and that's what she likes.

Thanks ya'll.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

not familiar with the one armed bandit rod but you could check out this rod from Batson.
ISA1266F	M	10'6"	2	12-25lbs	3/4-1 1/2oz	0.590	6.5	Mod-Fast	H	4.94oz	King moocher / bar plunking	$134.61
I have a few of these in both conventional and spinning and they will send 1 ounce spoons out there. These fit a size 16 reel seat with just enough room for glue. I also use them as a light bait rod for mullet and pomps.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

I build the One Bandit rods for Steve. PM me and I will get you a blank.
thanks

Barry


----------



## PELIKAN (Jun 6, 2012)

Cool! PM sent. Thanks a lot.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

What blank is it??? Secret?


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

Kind of, Steve (Rt12 store) and I have put allot of r&d into finding this blank, and it does help him with his business, which is tuff to make it in Buxton. So I help him when I can, so I try and not put it out on public fourms. Pm me. I hope you understand. Also I will be steelhead fishing so I might not get back to you right away.
thanks
Barry


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Yep, that is a nice rod you all put together. Was down at the the store picking up another pole and that one sure felt nice......


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*9'6 Century*

Would be the Thinest, Lightest spanish killer.. Carbon Fibre is way lighter then a Graphite Composit.. 

JAM


----------

